# New here. My intro to the board



## tjgoff (Mar 12, 2016)

What's up everyone. I am researching and learning as much as I can in order to help me achieve physique goals safely. I appreciate all the info and advice to be had on here, so thanks

32 years old, currently 8.5%BF, training consistently for 8 years. Used to be obese, now not. Always looking to learn and improve. I could use some direction on where to start..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## tjgoff (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Brazey! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to the wonderful world of IMF, if you have questions feel free to pm me


----------



## tjgoff (Mar 14, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of IMF, if you have questions feel free to pm me



Thanks man. I will take you up on that. The more I learn, the more questions I have, I'll hit you up as I get stuck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

